# Jalousie Window Repair



## vabear (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a 35 year old, inherited, manufactured home in SW Florida and it has, of course, Jalousie windows. One of the windows will not completely close, the crank will turn her to within one inch of closing and then the crank handle just spins with no effect on the glass. I can buy new replacement hardware, but how do I ge the control box out? What I see is the control arm with crank handle going into a small rectangular box that I assume contains a gear drive (maybe like a rack and pinion assembly), The control box is at the base of the window and has a connecting rod that runs horizontally to the opposite side of the windw casement and attaches to the flex hinge (do not know if that is what it is called), but all of this is tightly contained in the window casement. My question is how do I get the control box disconnected from that horizontal rod and how do I get the control box open (it appears to be pop riveted closed). My local ACE Hardware has all of the parts I need but I must first get the control box disconnected and out of the window.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

We don't see many jalousies up here anymore, but in the past, I have been able to almost completely disassemble them without removing them. A little cleaning and lubrication, and maybe some new hardware and they are as good as new. Just not energy efficient. When removing screws, remember that these are usually aluminum or stainless screws in aluminum. A dab of penetrating oil and don't force too much or things will twist off.


----------



## vabear (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks Just Bill. My problem is that I need to get the gear box open and out to repair or replace that part and the only way I can see to do this is to remove the entire window (glass and mechanism) as the fit is so tight that there is nor room left or right to remove the gear box. Am I correct?


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

I have replaced crank mechanisms without removing the whole window. Manufacturers differ in how they build these things, but cranks should be removable fairly easily. Usually 2-4 screws.


----------



## vabear (Jun 2, 2010)

*Jalousie Window*

Thanks again. Not to drive you nuts, but what perplexes me is that the control rod that runs left to right at the bottom of the window terminates in two rectangular boxes. In my case the box at the right side (contains the gear drive) takes the crank rod and also the rod from left side of window and both boxes are tight against the sides (vertical walls) of the window and I can see no way to remove the gear box without taking the entire window mechanism out.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

A pic would help, e-mail me. I have fixed a number of jalousies over the years and never removed one to get the job done.


----------



## vabear (Jun 2, 2010)

*jalousie Windows*

Ah yes a photo, and there in lies the rub. I am living in Virginia and the window is in S.W.Florida. So, if you can bear with me I will try and sketch it out and send it on.

You are really a glutton for punishment, but I do appreciate your patience.


----------



## tinklestar (Oct 17, 2014)

*Jalousie side mount removal*

Did you find out how to remove this gear box?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

This post was 3 1/2 yrs old so unlike the op will answer.


----------



## tinklestar (Oct 17, 2014)

I realize the age of the text, however I am so desperate to find a way to fix this gear box that I had to try. Does anyone there know how to remove the torque bar from the Jalousie gear box?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Post up some pictures if you can.


----------



## tinklestar (Oct 17, 2014)

*Jalousie side mount picture*

This is a picture of the gear box I need to remove. Can you help?


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Been a loong time since had to mess with jalousie windows. But I _think_ loosen the 2 ends, remove the crank handle then slide one or both of the ends up and then out.


----------



## striped98 (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi newbie here, i know this is an old post but, im in the same situation. 
Did this work at all? i hate to take out the big hammer and crowbar. lol


----------



## striped98 (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks got, it . i prodded the opposite end and i was able to take it out.
Without the big hammer. :thumbsup:


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Maybe this could help too, they ship..

scroll down to page 17. Anything to do with mobile homes.

http://www.brasssalesinc.com/pdf/mobile-home/Doors_Windows_Drawer_Mobile_Home.pdf


----------



## allston513 (May 13, 2015)

*Operator*

Does anyone know where to purchase a replacement operator/gearbox and bar for this type of window ?


----------



## striped98 (Apr 29, 2015)

Check the site ron45 mentioned or Mobilehome parts store. i gotten my gearbox from MHP.


----------



## fortunerestore (Mar 6, 2014)

If you are not sure about opening the gearbox, then the best you can do is to consult some specialist for the same as they can guide you well. Today finding the jalousie windows is very rare, and you should maintain it.


----------

